# Mobile Home Question



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

This is a bit of a splitting hairs question I guess. HUD requires that the MH axles, wheels, and tongue be removed and the MH be set on a foundation.

Every update I've done for SG has asked if the tongue and wheels are ATTACHED. We always answer according to the actual status of "attachment".

I've gotten a return at my expence to remove a tongue that is not attached, but is under the MH. When we inspected the MH on our initial visit we could tell the tongue wasn't attached because it wasn't sticking out through the skirting. All the skirting was in place, so we removed a section and viewed the foundation and the fact that the wheels/axle were not attached. We did this from the opposite end from the tongue. We stated on our update that the tongue/wheels/axle were not attached.

Now on a reconveyance, we opened the other end of the skirting in an effort to find the serial number (data plate isn't present inside the MH)

So boom, we find the tongue laying there, serial number stamped on the side of the hitch. We provide that info and are now being asked to go remove the tongue since we didn't report it on the initial.

My arguement is, the tongue isn't attached. That's all HUD requires. Even though the wording in the HUD regs say hitch must be removed. It's meaning is - no longer attached to the frame. And the serial number is stamped on the hitch/tongue.

Anybody got a thought on this? Should I argue the point, or just go get the damned thing because I'm standing on shaky ground?


----------



## TKOPP (Jan 25, 2014)

That's pretty typical of them. I would just go back and grab that tongue and toss it in my scrap pile. Arguing with an idiot is like 'Rasslin a pig! You really won't win and you will just walk away tired and smellin like doodoo.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*How much patience for stupidity do you have?*

You could spend days discussing the meaning of removed or attached. Never let things like logic and common sense enter into your thought process on something like this. If it's not too far and/or you can do another job on the way just do it and save the aggravation. Of course if you decide to go the other route, please keep us posted, it should be a barrel of laughs.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Pretty much my thoughts too. Not really worth the argument. But, I think I will plead my case, and then go do it. 

I just hate the fact that they are getting to me perform work for free. I hate that.

Thanks guys


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You need to go over the kid handling the call and straight to their boss. If there is no ID tag present, the broker will have a real bad time trying to sell it to anyone getting financing. At least peel the badge and toss it in the cabinet.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Well, that's going to be my argument. It needs to remain on site. (the hitch). Because of the serial number. 

And the guy that sent me the order is no kid. He's a tough one. I've had words with him before and I think I'm 0 for 2 with him right now. He is a title manager. Usually pretty fair, but once he digs his heels in...he's tough to budge. Once told me I should have disobeyed a regionals instructions, and helped him train his people. I kinda chuckled, but he didn't budge. I had to go back and remove a tarp for free, even with an email giving me permission to install it. And I ain't no push over. He had me apologizing. :blink: Tough.

But, we'll see how this shakes out. I may have an argument, with the inside data plate missing, the serial number on hitch, and HUD requiring all the data present to be able to sell or re-finance.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

You can argue this one. You reported that the tongue wasn't attached on the initial. You weren't asked to provide a bid to remove the tongue. You reported the same thing on the reconvey order. You just provided an actual pic of the tongue this time around. At no point did you say the tongue was MISSING. Thats the key. If the tongue is present it adds value to the home. Come to think about it, it may be impossible to remove the tongue if its set on cinder blocks. You run the risk of damaging the foundation. You shouldn't have to remove because 
1. You never changed your reporting of the info.
2. You were never asked to provide a bid to remove the tongue. 

And if they insist, have a junk iron guy come cut the tongue.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> But, we'll see how this shakes out. I may have an argument, with the inside data plate missing, the serial number on hitch, and HUD requiring all the data present to be able to sell or re-finance.






Seems like that is his problem now isn't it??


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Here in my State the tongue has to remain on the site. Most MH companies/MH movers will turn the hitch around and screw/bolt it to the frame. The serial number on the hitch does not always match the serial number to the MH since it is detachable and is used for the DOT. 

Just tell him that they may have to pay to re-register the hitch and the hitch cost. Those hitches cost upwards of $500-$800. Not a cheap throwaway.


----------

